# 4g and phone question help plz



## KneeGrow (Aug 29, 2011)

I live in a city called eureka which doesnt have 4g, closest city that has 4g is sacremento which is a 5 hour drive...... So i was wondering if the connection will still be fast and be able to use the 4g lte... The only reason why i want the bionic is that of 4g and the dual core. So what do u guys think should i or not pick it up?

o yea i also have the thunderbolt which for some reason my 3g/4g is slow ass shit sometimes it goes past 1 mb or 2 and most of the time it is under 500 kbps.... which cant even load a video for 5 sec before it buffers...


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

If 4g is bad with the thunderbolt it's not going to be better with another 4g phone unless the TB is defective.

Do other people you know have 4g on same carrier? Best to try before you buy.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

first of all bionic is definitely faster. Second of all, if you don't live in a 4G area you can't get 4G


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you dont have 4G then you cant use 4G. The phone its self will be faster but your 3G speeds and data use should be about the same. It might be a little faster but thats a toss up


----------

